# Angeln an einem See Ohne Schein nähe Oberaudorf



## Michi1301 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Angelboard Community,

Dar mein Sohn morgen Geburtsag hat würde ich gerne mit ihm Angeln gehen, nur das Problem ist das ich wie so viele keinen Angelnschein besitze.

Darum wollte ich jetzt euch einfach mal fragen ob ihr einen See in der Nähe von Oberaudorf kennt an dem man ohne Angelschein angeln kann.

Wäre super wenn es dort auch Raubfische wie Hechte etc. gäbe

Sprich auf die Schnelle nochmal:
Wir suchen einen See in der nähe von Oberaudorf an den man sich nur eine Tageskarte und Gastkarte kaufen muss.

Mfg Michi


----------



## tfisch (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an einem See Ohne Schein nähe Oberaudorf*

Hallo,

das wäre möglich gewesen am Hager-Angelsee bei Kössen. www.hagersee.at

Gruß
Tim


----------

